# Identifying stolen gear



## Les (Mar 31, 2014)

Well thankfully, I haven't had any gear go missing... (Actually, I'd be happy if SOME of it disappeared but that's another thread).

What I'm asking here is... If one found three High End Systems lighting consoles with too-good-to-be-true pricing, how would I identify if any of the gear is stolen?

An easy flip to be sure, but I wouldn't want to buy them and lose my money or freedom. This is all being sold out of a storage unit. The seller has other items available from the same unit - some production-related; some household. 

I like the idea of profit margin, but I'm not interested in buying stolen gear.


----------



## techieman33 (Mar 31, 2014)

I would contact High End and see if they have a list of serial numbers of stolen consoles.


----------



## Footer (Mar 31, 2014)

If it is a storage unit auction, go for it. I would run over to LN and do a quick search though, a lot of stolen gear pops up there.


----------



## Les (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for the help, gentlemen. I don't think this is a storage unit auction, but it is possible that this was how this unit was acquired (or the contents at least). I'm meeting with him tomorrow where I'll be a very curious potential buyer, and I'll see if I can take pics of the S/N's as well. If all checks out, I'll power the board(s) up and see how/if they boot. I noticed a few fader and encoder knobs missing (pots still there) but I don't suspect that's an issue unless they turn out to be former parts units.


----------



## cbrandt (Apr 1, 2014)

High End does indeed keep a master list of stolen console serial numbers. They don't do a lot with it other than keep it around for reference in exactly the situation you're in. I've got an IPC listed on there, well, has been for about 5 years now. No one expects a console to just surface because of that list, but it is perfect for honest guys like you to make sure you're getting something legitimate.


----------



## Les (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, guys!

Here's an update. I went and looked at the consoles and was told that they belonged to PSAV but were retired/auctioned off. This was confirmed by the PSAV ID stickers still on them. Apparently the seller's brother works for PSAV.

Of course I was still a little suspicious, so I called PSAV up and provided SN's. They got back with me today and said that they are not stolen, and that their system shows that they were retired and liquidated last year. Looks like this deal might be on the up & up.

By the way, the PSAV rep asked me to please remove the stickers if I buy them. I guess the fact that they're still present is an anomaly.


----------



## dwthomas (Apr 4, 2014)

No offense to them but they are very rough on gear and from some of the boards I have rented from them condition I would hate to see the working condition of ones they liquidate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Les (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah, I've been checking it out pretty thoroughly. Looks good so far.

That said, in working condition, what value/asking price would you put on a 2003 Wholehog III (with DP2000 and road case)?

How about a 2002 Hog II in seemingly good functional and cosmetic condition without roadcase?


----------



## Footer (Apr 6, 2014)

What are they worth to you? You won't get any rental revenue out of either console. For the Hog2, I would not pay more then a grand. Those things are well beyond their useful life... getting new profiles for them is next to impossible... etc. The Hog3 would be less then 5k in my book. For one that old, I would not expect it to last without a major repair for more then a year or two. The ball is in your court on this one, figure out what it is worth to you and offer that. You won't get anything out of it if you choose to resell it.


----------



## Les (Apr 6, 2014)

True. Actually these are the consoles I bought from the storage unit. So I'm looking to be the reseller in this case. I guess they'll be worth whatever someone is willing to pay for them. I'll probably try them on Solaris, Used Lighting, Etc. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Footer (Apr 6, 2014)

Look pretty clean. If you can get 5 grand for them you should be in good shape. I'll give you my standard offer that I will buy anything for... 500 bucks.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Apr 8, 2014)

And keep in mind that the people who are evaluating what they are worth here... Let's say those people are not in the bottom of the market. I'd say the odds are relatively good that you can find some people for whom the extra labor they would have to put in easily compensates for the low price. If I had any cash right now I would probably be one of those people.

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 10, 2014)

If only they weren't hogs, I'd be making some offers


----------



## agbobeck (Apr 11, 2014)

I second the 500 offer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

